# Thermoschalter in Asynchronmoter nachrüsten u dimmensionieren



## nudels93 (25 Oktober 2019)

Hallo

mein Deutsch und Grammatik ist schlecht


verzeihung das Thema wird hier wohl nicht hingehören , aber ich finde kein anderes Forum


Problem

Bei einer Kreissäge ist das Thermoschalter durch

ich möchte diesen Nachrüsten

Wie hoch bzw ab welcher Temp muss so ein Thermoelement schalten ? 150? oder 200 Grad?

Motor Asynchronmaschine  3KW
 Inen Stern  ca 6.9A
cosPhi 0.84
U 380V

Ist hier ein alter Hase und Motorenwickler der sowas weis?

Vielen Dank

MfG

ahhhnun


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2019)

Ich bin zwar alt, aber kein Motorenentwickler.
Zwei Begriffe in Deiner Anfrage machen mir Kopfschmerzen: "nachrüsten" und "ThermoElement".
ThermoElement dürfte ungeeignet sein. Waren es PTCs oder NTCs, die man verwendet? Kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht sagen. Jedenfalls Bauteile mit einem "Knick" in der KennLinie.
Wie willst Du das nachrüsten? Die TemperaturFühler gehören in die Wicklung des Motors - da bekommt der Begriff "MotorEntwickler" eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Du benötigst jemanden, der die Wicklung "entwickelt" und anschliessend wieder neu wickelt und dabei die TemperaturFühler einbaut. 
Meistens haben Motoren mit solchen TemperaturFühlern mehr Fühler eingebaut, als man benötigt, damit man im FehlerFall auf einen anderen Fühler umverdrahten kann.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Oktober 2019)

Der Temperaturfühler muss gemäß der Isolierstoffklasse der Wicklung ausgewählt werden, üblich ist z.B. Klasse F mit einer Temperatur von 155 °C, diese Angabe findest du auf dem Motortypenschild. Danach musst du die Auslösetemperatur des Fühlers entsprechend auswählen, denn du möchtest ja abschalten bevor die Isolierung thermisch überlastet wird.

Eine Temperaturüberwachung lässt sich auch nachträglich nachrüsten ohne die Wicklung komplett aufzumachen, in dem man den Fühler soweit möglich in die Wicklung steckt (was bei Kaltleitern aufgrund der Größe besser möglich ist), oder wenn es nicht anders geht an der Wicklung anbringt, befestigt und thermisch über ein entsprechendes Material ankoppelt. Je nach dem wie gut das möglich ist, könntest du mit der Auslösetemperatur etwas heruntergehen.


----------



## nudels93 (25 Oktober 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Der Temperaturfühler muss gemäß der Isolierstoffklasse der Wicklung ausgewählt werden, üblich ist z.B. Klasse F mit einer Temperatur von 155 °C, diese Angabe findest du auf dem Motortypenschild. Danach musst du die Auslösetemperatur des Fühlers entsprechend auswählen, denn du möchtest ja abschalten bevor die Isolierung thermisch überlastet wird.
> 
> Eine Temperaturüberwachung lässt sich auch nachträglich nachrüsten ohne die Wicklung komplett aufzumachen, in dem man den Fühler soweit möglich in die Wicklung steckt (was bei Kaltleitern aufgrund der Größe besser möglich ist), oder wenn es nicht anders geht an der Wicklung anbringt, befestigt und thermisch über ein entsprechendes Material ankoppelt. Je nach dem wie gut das möglich ist, könntest du mit der Auslösetemperatur etwas heruntergehen.




Super Danke

155 Grad ist schon mal ne Aussage

Nartühlich meinte ich einen Thermoschalter , sorry bitte...

ja mit dem Anbringen ..... ich hatte es so vor, wie du es beschreibst , nahe an die Wicklung bzw in spalten wo er hinneinpasst und nicht stört

jaa und ich hab schon mal  nen motor zerlegt und getrocknet nach dem Hochwasser

mir gings nun um die Temp

mit dem "F" wert ist mir neu sowas wuste ich noch nicht.... --- super Danke..


nun nächste frage woher bekomm ich so einen Thermoschalter?
eine Rinkertrafowickler hätte ich an der Hand...

mfg 

nuuhaa


----------



## nudels93 (25 Oktober 2019)

Noch ne Frage , ich habe nun vorläufig einen Motorschutzschalter eingebaut..

aber ich denke es wird keine gute Alternative zum thermoschalter sein, oder?

da wird der motor der kreissäge beim verkannten schon rauchen, bevor der motorschutz fliegt

andere überlegung ,
so eine kreissäge ist ja bei 2m langem holzschnitt höchstens 30sek voll belastet mit 3KW , und dann im leerlauf....

was wäre  mit der überlegung ,wen ich den motorschutzschalter zb  von 6,9 auf  5A  einstelle  ? damit er beim verkanten schneller auslöst?

geht sowas überhaubt?


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> woher bekomm ich so einen Thermoschalter?


ThermoSchalter ist wieder etwas anderes. Nach BezugsQuellen kannst Du guuugeln.
Aber ich weiss nicht, ob es solche gibt, die klein genug wären?
Vor Jahren habe ich mal in einem Trafo einen kleinen "Einschub" in der Wicklung entdeckt. Da steckte der TemperaturFühler drin und war leicht auswechselbar.
Wie so etwas heisst und ob es das heute noch gibt, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht kennt sich Dein RingkernTrafoWickler damit aus?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2019)

Die allermeisten Kreissägen haben keinen Temperaturfühler, mit etwas GLÜCK mal einen Motorschutzschalter.
Wenn du den Motorschutzschalter auf Nennstrom einstellst, sollte das alle mal ausreichen.
Ein guter Tischler hört schon auf zu schieben, wenn Rauch aus dem Holz kommt ,)


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> Super Danke
> 
> 155 Grad ist schon mal ne Aussage
> 
> ...



Such mal unter "Bimetallschalter".
Hersteller sind z.B. Klixon, Eska, Thermorex.
Eine Nachrüstung mit gutem Wärmeübergang kann vielleicht etwas schwierig werden.
Ich würde daher eher zu ca. 90° tendieren.

Alternativ kannst du auch eine Thermosicherung einbauen. Die bekommst du leicht in / an die Wicklung.
Da funktionieren die 155°.
Allerdings stellt sich eine Thermosicherung nicht mehr zurück.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JesperMP (25 Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht war der Temperaturschalter da um Probleme bei der Kühlung zu decken. Z.B. wenn der Motor tief bedeckt in Holzspäne wäre.

PTC/Thermistor für einbau in die die Windungen sind relativ klein.
Wenn 100% korrekt brauct man 3 stck., 1 pro Windung.
Und der PTC/Thermistor muss für die Temperaturklasse passen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Oktober 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> 155 Grad ist schon mal ne Aussage



Schau auf jeden Fall nochmal auf dem Typenschild nach der Isolierstoffklasse, bei billigen oder alten Motoren kommt Iso.Kl. B immer noch vor.
Und wie Blockmove geschrieben hat, musst du aufgrund des Wärmewiderstands bei nachträglich eingebautem Fühler mit der Auslösetemperatur weiter herunter gehen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Je nach dem wie gut der Fühler eingebaut werden konnte haben wir immer um 20 bis 30 K verringert. Thermoschalter reagieren aufgrund der Größe noch etwas träger als Kaltleiter. Einen richtigen Vollschutz erreichst du mit einem Kaltleiterdrilling aufgeteilt auf die Wicklungsphasen.


----------



## nudels93 (26 Oktober 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage , ich habe nun vorläufig einen Motorschutzschalter eingebaut..
> 
> aber ich denke es wird keine gute Alternative zum thermoschalter sein, oder?
> 
> ...



anke bis dann

d


----------



## nudels93 (27 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Danke für die Antworten

Wir haben einen Trafowickler erreicht
und bekommen von Ihm einen thermoschalter

Wie einige sagten, ist er wie vermuthet einfach nachzurüsten

Ein Motorschutzschalter aleine , würde vor der Motorzerstörung in diesem Fall nicht nutzen, da er zu langsam ist., sondern würde nur 
gravierene Überhitzungen abschalten

Ein Kreissäge , verkanntet sich öfters,  wenn mann schon mal gesägt hat , dann weiss mann das,
 und biss mann da das Brett entkeilt und da 1x rumgeht zum Notaus, ist derr Motor schon sehr Heiss .

Die Möglichkeit deen I Nennstrom des Motorschutzschalters etwas Veringern unter Inenn , ist eine Option,  deer ist aberr auch nicht so schnell , wie ein Thermoelement,
Zudem erhitzt sich der Motorschutzschalter im laufe der Zeit bei schneiden und schalteet ab, bei 2-4 Brettern funktionierrt das systhem , da er Ja quasi im Lerlauf arbeitet...

Danke an Alle..
Für mich wäre die Frage beantwortt, und wieder was neues geleerrnt..

MFG sumsumm


----------



## Hesse (27 Oktober 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> Ein Kreissäge , verkanntet sich öfters,  wenn mann schon mal gesägt hat , dann weiss mann das,
> und biss mann da das Brett entkeilt und da 1x rumgeht zum Notaus, ist derr Motor schon sehr Heiss .



Sorry, das sehe ich etwas anders.
Ja, es kommt schon mal vor, aber *nicht* öfters … da stimmt was anderes nicht:
Sägeblatt stumpf.
Motorleistung zu gering
Bediener „gefühlslos“
 Notaus an falschen Ort


Wen es „ablauftechnisch“ wirklich dazugehört ist eine Drehzahlüberwachung oder Stilstandüberwachung vielleicht ein Gedanke wert.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Oktober 2019)

Hesse schrieb:


> Sägeblatt stumpf
> ...


oder 
SägeBlatt zu grob für die MaterialStärke
der Nagel oder Stein im Brett zu stabil


> Notaus an falschen Ort


Allerdings! Da kann man schon froh sein, wenn man den NotAus nur deshalb braucht, weil die Säge NICHT läuft.


> Wenn es „ablauftechnisch“ wirklich dazugehört ist eine Drehzahlüberwachung oder Stillstandüberwachung vielleicht ein Gedanke wert.


Ahhh! Sehr gut! Jetzt nähern wir uns dem Thema "SPS".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2019)

Die. Liste vom Hesse kann man endlos erweitern
- Falsche Sägeblatt für die Art des Holzes
- Falsche Drehzahl für das Sägeblatt oder Holz
- Spaltkeil nicht eingestellt oder sogar entfernt 
- Parallel-Anschlag zu weit auf Sägeblatthöhe eingestellt
- Zu großes Format oder zu dickes Holz für die Säge

Eigentlich muss man die Säge nicht vor Überstrom schützen,
sondern vor den Heimwerker (Obi-Künstler).
Tischler ist immer noch ein Professionelles Handwerk die eine
Ausbildung erfordert und nicht inkompetentes Halbwissen.
Auch die Reparatur einer Säge gehört in die Hände eines Profis.


----------



## nudels93 (28 Oktober 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die. Liste vom Hesse kann man endlos erweitern
> - Falsche Sägeblatt für die Art des Holzes
> - Falsche Drehzahl für das Sägeblatt oder Holz
> - Spaltkeil nicht eingestellt oder sogar entfernt
> ...



Is schon recht ,Hauptsache ihr habt alle was zu lästern ..

Über

  erfahrene Schreiner und Meister  die Vollidioten Sind

Kleinbetriebe die kleinere Kreissägen haben, wie Grossindustrie Moebelfertigungsstädten mit CNC Steuerung

Schuld ist dann die Rechtschreibung

und wenn alle stricke Reissen , dann gibt es den FC Bayern noch

wo man rumm  Meckern  kann... 

Leider tritt Hönes ab , ihr ärmsten, einer weniger für euch, wo ihr   rumpöpeln...könnt

 ich habe in der Baumschuhle gelernt  wie mann den Stecker in die Steckdose steckt , und Schuko , mit CEE Dose verwechselt....
.und weiss das der Strom aus der Steckdose kommt, und kenne Asynchronmotoren nur von der Mörtelmaschine
Beim Laqndschaftsgärtner ,mit Anlaufkondensator 
in Steinmezschaltung   

Am Schluss macht sich ein Automatiesierer über  die Holzbranche und die Arbeit eines Schreiners wichtig.....,

 logisch , er hatt ja auch schon mal als Elektrofachkraft , ein Brett vor dem Kopf gehabt,
 und vergessen "ON -OFF " zu drücken , bzw den Stecker nicht eingsteckt,,,

sollte er doch Praktias erstmal  in der Baumschule machen...dann passiert sowas nicht.

Die Liste kann man ewig weit verlängern





nicht mit mir...


darüber solten wir nachdenken , 

Auf ein Wort...wenn wir nicht beim Thema bleiben 

Schönen Sonntag


Der Thermoschalter des Motors ist durch

Es muste eine Lösung her

und ob , nun 2 Pfund Brotg geschnitten wird oder ein Opal  ist irrelevant.


Was hat das mit der Fragestellung des Postes zu tun?

WAS BITTE?


Glücklicherweise habe ich reale zuverlässige Quellen , 

Wo ich nun genaue Informationen und Wissen  bekommen habe, kommischerweise merke ich jetzt , das, bis auf eine Person

Keinre Praktisches Wissen über diese Sache hatte, nur aus Grundlagen dahergezogene theoretisches Wissen postete

soviel zu zu  Elektro-Fachmännern ,  und Obi-Künstlern .....

gut das es Spezialisten gibt...---------------- Elektromaschinenwickler!!!!!!


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2019)

Das Thema Alkohol hast Du noch vergessen...
Sag' mal, mußt Du eigentlich immer jeden anmachen, der Dir qualifizierte Antworten gibt?

Harald


----------



## nudels93 (28 Oktober 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Thema Alkohol hast Du noch vergessen...
> Sag' mal, mußt Du eigentlich immer jeden anmachen, der Dir qualifizierte Antworten gibt?
> 
> Harald



Harald 

Bitte , 

ich glaub eher das mich  und meinen Schreiner einige angemacht haben,
 sonst würde ich nicht zurück schiessen

und das gefällt mir und dulde ich nicht

ich will das nicht ..


Ich bedanke mich trotzem für alle Hilfreichen Antworten die zum Thema gehörten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> Harald
> 
> Bitte ,
> 
> ...



Ich habe weder dich noch deine Schreiner angemacht.
Ergänzend zu deiner Information, ich arbeite in einer Firma die Holzbearbeitungsbetriebe
ausrüstet, gut möglich das die Säge die du da Reparierst von uns ist.
Unter anderen stellen wir auch den Service für Holzbearbeitungsmachinen und ich behaupte
mal das ich eine gewisse Erfahrung damit habe, da ich mich 30 Jahre damit beschäftigte
und einige Kreissägen gesehen habe. Alleine ausgehend von deiner Frage, sage ich das du
nichts an so einer Säge zu suchen hast!


----------

